# Dress code - Men



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

My husband and I move to Dubai in 2 weeks. He will be working in an office and wondered what the normal dress code is (obviously smart, but dont think even with A/C that his Scottish temperature wool suit is needed) 
Might need to do a bit of shopping when we arrive (all winter clothing here, just now)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> My husband and I move to Dubai in 2 weeks. He will be working in an office and wondered what the normal dress code is (obviously smart, but dont think even with A/C that his Scottish temperature wool suit is needed)
> Might need to do a bit of shopping when we arrive (all winter clothing here, just now)


Have a look at this thread, you will find your answer 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...56-dukaan-al-badlaat-fi-medinat-ad-dubai.html

HTH


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

I had this same query a while back and ended up checking with my employer. They confirmed shirt and tie, jacket required for client meetings when it's 'cooler'. 

Best checking with your husbands employer as it'll probably be different depending on who you're working for and in what industry.

I'm moving from Glasgow at the end of this week and only taking 1 suit with me, will buy more over there if they're needed. Also keeps the baggage weight down.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are in an industry that requires suits, I'd suggest lightweight ones only. The standard weight UK suit will just be too hot for here. 

Best to take a trip or two to Satwa and get some made/tailored for you in lightweight fabrics and linen. 


-


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks guys.
Husband asked his new boss who confirmed smart shirt/trousers. tie/full suit for meeting etc. Think I'll let him invest in some light wieght work trousers before we go.....
then he can take a suit with him and maybe buy some new (non wool) ones when we arrive! Just now need need to work out what is going in my shipping container this week and what is going in our suitcase... more to do!!
Crazy1980, the no flipflops, no man from delmonte style is however going to be disapointing!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> Crazy1980, the no flipflops, no man from delmonte style is however going to be disapointing!


I know I was gutted


----------

